# Supersix and 700 x 25 Schwalbe Durano



## hamlet (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi there.

Perhaps a slightly odd question but will the Supersix take a 700 x 25 Durano anti-puncture tyre or will one have to settle for the 700 x 23?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

shoukd be fine. ive run 25's on my super six.


----------



## hamlet (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you nathanbal. 

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I run Michelin Pro Optimum on my supersix. They are listed as 25 but are more like 26.


----------

